# State & Local laws around Canine Confiscation



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi There!

I am a Canine Behaviorist. I have been working with aggressive & anxious dogs now for 16 years. During that time, there have only been a select number of times where I have felt the need to just take a dog away from its owners without notification. I have always been successful when I have as I have not been met with push-back from the parties involved. 
For instance, I've witnessed extreme abuse of a dog that I was called in to eval. The owners were kicking and punching the dog in the face because it wouldn't stop barking. I took that dog from those people and fostered it, adopted it out to a family who can establish rules, boundaries and had to time to work the dog. The times I've taken dogs from people have been when I have been called in to help and invited onto their property to work with their dogs. 

Yesterday, I was walking my pack outside of our neighborhood and in a different town. I witnessed a guy hitting his dog with a stick. He was on his property and behind his fence but I could clearly see that he was inflicting injury on the dog. I called the local police and they told me they would send someone out there. By the time they got out there, the guy had stopped and had taken the dog in the house. They had no proof that this guy was beating on his dog, only suspicion. There wasn't much they could do unless there were other complaints or other witnesses, or so I am told. 

My question is this: What are the laws of me walking onto the property and taking his dog away from him? I know it has to be trespassing but is it also considered to be stealing? Dogs are considered property in this state and I assume it would be like me walking into his yard and stealing his lawnmower. Should I videotape it on my phone as proof of what he was doing so incase there is a problem? I know that there is also concern about my well-being. I am a 5ft8 135lb woman. I can defend myself and do not fear situations like this. But my concern is that I am the one breaking the law if I was to just take his dog. If I stood around and waited for the boys in blue to show up, is there anything that they could really do?

I'm looking for advice here. I would greatly appreciate anything you can assist me with. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Ugh

Trespassing
Larceny from a person
Disorderly


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey sam, I like the way you think but there are laws that protect that dog owner from that action. Also there are laws that protect that animal. Try MSPCA or animal rescue legue. Give em a call they will help you out.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

First off, I'd like to say thank you for even asking this question and wanting to help STOP animal abuse. I'd imagine if you contact the MSPCA or local animal rescue league with this information they could certainly help. It's hard to have a police officer come to the scene when there is technically nothing happening during the time they arrive. This is where the MSPCA law enforcement can help - when you file a complaint they can go to the subject's house, evaluate the dog, take photos of any injuries on the animal and start a case. Honestly, if you could ever take a video of this person abusing his dog with your cell phone, it would help immensely. Good luck.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sam again thank you for actually taking an interest in this. As has been stated yes you would be commiting a crime as well as the dirtbag beating the dog. I would strongly suggest that you contact ARL Boston and speak with the law enforcement division. I have had their assistance many times and they are great to work with. As has been stated you can also contact the MSPCA and their Law Enforcement section either of these are excellent. Good luck from your posts So far I hope you stay around for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> I am a 5ft8 135lb woman. I can defend myself and do not fear situations like this.


You should if you try to take the dog of someone my size. In addition, I don't recommend larceny for the average person; if the dog is a purebred, you're looking at a felony charge.

Contact the law enforcement division of either the MSPCA or the Animal Rescue League of Boston; they'll take a far greater interest in it than the local police, simply because that's what they do, and the average police officer doesn't know squat about animal law (myself included).


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the info. I have called the MSPCA... (they were my second call) I work closely with some people out in that area. They can't come right away though. I don't normally walk my pack near that area but I will sometimes pick random spots to stop and walk them. Especially if we have been in the car for a while. This was one of those situations. I do have his address. I just can't stand when people do that. doG knows what he was punishing the dog for. Believe me, positive reinforcement goes so much farther and doesn't create aggression like beating a dog does. I would love to hold him down and whip him with my Target Stick and see how he likes it..lol BUT I can't.....................


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sam1974 said:


> I would love to hold him down and whip him with my Target Stick ....................


Careful Sam some of the members hear might find that arousing. lol


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LMAO my target stick is very similar to what you boys use in your everyday jobs. 
And i can't say what i'm really thinking about "Careful Sam some of the members hear might find that arousing. lol"


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> Sure you can.... trust me.....


OH NO i can't... lol It's not clean at all.. I'll be a good girl....


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> OH NO i can't... lol It's not clean at all.. I'll be a good girl....


Yes, because we're all pillars of virtue around here......


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

ok then... a little flogging is what the doctor ordered. better bring a spare cuff key because someone is being strip searched and it isn't going to be me. 

That's the PG version of what i was really thinking... naughty, naughty!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

as you can see, i don't need much prodding to let my bad side out.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Play has to be equal all around... can't strip search one and not the other...
> 
> Now, mods can we move this to the after hours section so we can get at least the rated NC17 or R version of what Sam just posted up above. :alcoholi:


i firmly believe that one person can be in complete control. So if I am to assume your screen name means you wear cammies? If so.. double whammy.. you get to be a POW and flogged.. See how that works? lol


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

This post is useless without pictures, where's 7 or fra when you need them.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> OK, but This Marine knows how to escape from a POW camp. Maybe I'll take you prisoner in return and tie you up for my own form of water board. :naughty:


but seeeeee i can and will resist any and all forms of punishment. I'm pretty good at wiggling out of tight spots. I'm a fighter so you'll have to use every "tool" you have in your arsenal to keep me under control..lmao :hump:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

LOL tease, she'll fit right in.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> LOL tease, she'll fit right in.


of course I will.. as if you had any doubt..lol :beer:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

It would have to be put to test perhaps at the next M&G


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well then, punnishment will consist of many hours or rack PT. I will use every "Tool" in my arsenal. If that isn't enough well, I'm a decent fabracator and I'll make up some "Monster Garage" Style.


Like i said, I can get out of anything even if i have to seduce you to do it.. punishment means nothing unless the punished party doesn't like it.. I love punishment. It balances out. A little pain and a little pleasure go hand in hand...

don't for one minute think hair pulling and dirty talk is a form of punishment because it's NOT! :beat:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

M&G, i'd have to widdle quite a few paddles with each of your names on it


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, Fra, 7, Andy, Snipe, your going to be cursing you werent around for this. I feel almost dirty for just reading these. Well almost


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Wow, Fra, 7, Andy, Snipe, your going to be cursing you werent around for this. I feel almost dirty for just reading these. Well almost


7 is unconscious in a drunken stupor so he won't be around for it until tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

mtc said:


> Poor USMC.... he's in a heavy sweat about now... desperately seeking a bus yard for PT !


Until he realizes that "Sam" really stands for Samuel.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Until he realizes that "Sam" really stands for Samuel.


:uc:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> While you may have to widdle quite a few paddles, I only have to widdle one....


Yea but who's to say i won't snatch it from you and beat you with your own "badass" paddle? leave an imprint on your :moon: with my name on it?
you'll never forget the best flogging of your life!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

sam stands for "i'm a 5ft8 135 brunette with a bad attitude" yes, i am a chick and i have boobs and everything!... i'm not posting a picture because there would be too much "flogging" going on behind your monitors..hahahahahah


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Who doesn't, he smells the hormones and poof he appears.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I think that blows your therory out of the water Bruce. You finaly taste testing your X-Mas gift tonight or something? :alcoholi:


Yes, because we all know that no one ever lies on the Internet.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kermit has rabies in that picture..LOL
this one is better....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Did I mention I have a neighbor that may be mistreating his pet as we speak


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> And how do you know "7" ??
> 
> How do you know "7" ? ?


i'm observant.. he posted in another thread that he had been drinking... 
nothing gets by me.. NOTHING! lol



Nuke_TRT said:


> Did I mention I have a neighbor that may be mistreating his pet as we speak


what's the address? I'll drive over there and whip him too! i'm in the mood to whip someone right now


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> You're not related to NE2K7 are you?:shifty:


no but you must fill me in now. you just can't go referencing and not explaining yourself. That's the type of infraction that a ball gag could be inserted in your mouth for. LMAO


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

very nice.. atleast i'm not the only one! but you're all naughty, don't tell me you're not because i won't believe u


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> Everyone likes a lil' spankin' every now and then...


i'm not a dominatrix tho.. i just enjoy a little roll playing.. :shifty:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :shock:


just a little :ninja:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

yea you definitely owe me some of that! don't think i won't collect on that debt..


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa, Beer, spanking or both?


depends on my mood.. probably both at the same time. a spanking while drinking a beer..LOL


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> Spanking and beer don't mix... spills the beer.


this is true.. i'll have to use a sippy cup..lol


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I think he would perfer it if you used a long straw


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> (practicing suction)


i don't need any practice tyvfm! lmao


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I make one post and there's another 30 on this thread...

Harry should rename this thread, "When nOOb's get kinky"


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

you missed out on the action babe.. where were you hiding?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sam1974 said:


> depends on my mood.. probably both at the same time. a spanking while drinking a beer..LOL





mtc said:


> Spanking and beer don't mix... spills the beer.





Sam1974 said:


> this is true.. i'll have to use a sippy cup..lol


 http://www.brackenspub.com/beer.swf


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm definitely not the kind of chick that requires beer goggles tho..


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

How did we go from 1 page of trying to help a dog to 7 pages of S&M,,,,,nevermind
#-o:alcoholi:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Some learn better then others


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Some learn better then others


Nuke,

A song popped in my mind after reading all this: "Nicki" by artist Prince!

Familiar with it?

Sam,

You go gurl!!!


----------

